# Creative Juices running low



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I live 4 Time Zones behind the West Coast and am frantically putting the last touches on props and costumes. We've got a Killer Clown that makes Pennywise look like a wimp.

Because rowdy behavior has been a problem in the past we are using bouncers this year. Huge guys, done up in Zombie garb that will accompany each of the groups that come through. The kids, football players, are really, I mean REALLY, into it. Two guys brought in live leetches that they wanted to put on their faces! I talked them into using Tootsie Rolls. 
I need humourous names for their ID Tags, and am drawing a blank. There are going to be 12 of these guys patrolling the grounds and inside the haunt. Help me, please, help me.

Wolfman


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

I am thinking Igor would be a great name for one.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Boris, Tiny, Bent Brent.... Ummmm... *thinks* Names off the old Garbage Pail Kids cards work GREAT for stuff like that too! If anyone remembers them or still has some around.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Hmmm...I like Igor...but you need 12? Here are a few to choose from (this is just to get your brain going...I have no idea what these people will actually go for  )....how about: 
Nosterafu
Michael
Jason
Freddy
Headless Horseman
Bates
Count Dracula
Jack Skellington
Gruesome Graham
Uncle Fester
Gomez
William Warewolf
Edward (Scissorhands)
Icabod
Vladimir (the Impalor!)
Snitch
And of course....The Wolfman!!!
Ok after this prop filled day - now I am drawing a blank too....but I will keep thinking...there are SOOO many good names you could use. Good luck...I am sure you will get some really good ones


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Two different schools of thought on this one:

Take the "Roman Gladiator" approach to the names - make them sweet:
Petunia, Tiny, Bubbles, Sweet Pea, Daisy, etc...

Take the direct approach:
Pain, Agony, Meyhem, Rip, Murder, Mutilate, Rend, etc.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

The kids came over late yesterday afternoon for a rehearsal and make-up tutorial. Some brought costumes, one zombie had a "Grateful Dead" sweatshirt on, others want their girlfriend in the show, so we already have 20 of the Living Dead.
We played the Thriller DVD for inspiration and the kids used simple water-based greasepaint and toilet tissue. Stumbling and fumbling around in the graveyard, even without a fogger, they looked great, none of the boys is under 6' tall. I can't see anybody getting anywhere near the props this year. Last year they disabled the witch after 1 hour, and stole a bunch of skulls.
We decided to let they guys come up with their own appelations. We have two inseparable guys named "Bert & Ernie", a bunch named after Rap stars, and a 6'-5', 300 pounder named "Snookums".
They will take turns being greeters and ushers. Inside, they will be asked to "Smile for the nice people, guys," after chewing black licorice for 20 seconds letting the saliva build up. We worked on that last night, too, and the drool...well, you can picture that.

Wolfman


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

gorgon

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

> quote:gorgon


That sounds familiar? Is that a dinosaur monster movie?

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Wolfman_
> 
> after chewing black licorice for 20 seconds letting the saliva build up. We worked on that last night, too, and the drool...well, you can picture that.


How long did that last on the teeth?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

It doesn't last much more than a minute, we're using the Tootsie Roll type of sweet. We will rotate the ushers to keep the walking corpses "fresh", so no danger of any of the kids getting hyperglycemic. I drove past their school today, and it looked like a rock star was driving by!

Wolfman


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow, seems that it is coming along nicely. I had to LOL at the Snookums name.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------

